
The British Airways Breach: How 22 Lines of Code Claimed 380,000 Customers - hbcondo714
https://www.riskiq.com/blog/labs/magecart-british-airways-breach/
======
voiper1
Seemingly a case study to drive sign ups, but decent technical information.

